# Barium enema??????



## j-fowler57 (May 1, 2012)

I have a radiology for a barium enema ... dx. incomplete colonoscopy. I need help on coding this. 
Thank you


----------



## tmlbwells (May 1, 2012)

The barium enema is 74270.  You could use any findings for the diagnosis or V64.3 for procedure not carried out for other reasons.


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

